# stretching and signs that HD will set on later?



## lar07

Hi all,
I know part of the history of my dog and his entire sire's side has good hips, but I do not know much about his mother's side. I give him joint supplements and he doesn't ever struggle when he moves or gets up, but he stretches a lot. He stretches out his whole back like a cat and then lengthens his back legs and flexes them. I catch him doing this several times a day and especially if he has been in his crate or on a hard floor. He does not do the "bunny hop" when he runs and seems completely fine after hard workouts. He is 12 months old. Do any of your puppies do this and you know they don't have HD? I just have never see this before. Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Fodder

*Re: stretching and signs that HD will set on later*

i see it multiple times a day







and always have. i can't say for sure that your boy doesnt have HD, but i can say that the stretching you describe has nothing to do with it. i'd limit him laying on hard floors tho, its not good for any joints. i have to have beds upstairs, downstairs and outside so that my kids always have a soft spot to lay. i have 1 with hd and 1 w/o.


----------



## lar07

thanks haha...I am a paranoid dog mom.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

It's really hard to determine HD just from observation unless it's severe. It sounds like your dog is acting very much like a normal GSD. Stretching is a normal act and in many cases a calming action by the dog.

Kayla has Mod HD, she is now three. It caught many folks (breeder, vet, me, observers at trials) off guard as she was a running, active fool and nothing betrayed the fact in her movements. She's still a running, active fool but that's another thread.

You can take prelim x-rays now and have them evaluated to see what his status is. For now just make sure you are keeping him away from activities that put stress on his joints for another 6-9 months so his bones will finish their maturation. Activities such as jumping, long term running on hard surfaces, racing down stairs (hitting the bottom hard). Giving the supplements was a good move. Sounds likeyou'r edoing fine.


----------



## onyx'girl

I see Kacie do it but Onyx never does, maybe because she won't lay down long enough to have to stretch!!!


----------



## DSudd

Rocky stretches all the time to. It doesnt matter where he lays or for how long.


----------



## butch33611

Sarge does the big stretch too, his head up and back with his back legs extened. He also sometimes a big long grown with it. I think he a mix though, shepherd and couch potato...lol


----------



## DocBrown

> Originally Posted By: Everett54 For now just make sure you are keeping him away from activities that put stress on his joints for another 6-9 months so his bones will finish their maturation. Activities such as jumping, long term running on hard surfaces, racing down stairs (hitting the bottom hard). Giving the supplements was a good move. Sounds likeyou'r edoing fine.


Oh great! I hope my GSD doesn't develop joint problems. He is about 21 months old, we just moved into a new house - both old and new house have hardwood floors. New house has 2 sets of stairs, and since our old house didn't have stairs, he thinks they are the greatest things since peanut butter filled kongs. Can't really elliminate going up & down the stairs since my room and his crate are upstairs and the main level is where he goes out to go potty. The stairs are not carpeted, nor is either of the landings at the bottom of stairs. I don't put any bedding in his crate, since he will still chew on it while he is in there. I had asked on this board before if that was bad for his joints, but was told he'd be fine. I've bought 2 REALLY expensive, elevated dog beds for him in the past, but he has chewed those also. But I've always had rugs/blankets for places for him to lay down on the hardwood floors when he is chewing on a bone or kong. I hope he doesn't develop joint problems! Should I start giving him joint supplements now, given the circumstances of hardwood floors, stairs, and no bedding in his crate?


----------



## xwildman138x

Baron stretches himself out so far that sometimes his back legs are almost flat on the ground then he stands up and gives you that look like "lets rock and roll!!"


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: Doc_Brown
> Oh great! I hope my GSD doesn't develop joint problems. He is about 21 months old, we just moved into a new house - both old and new house have hardwood floors. New house has 2 sets of stairs, and since our old house didn't have stairs, he thinks they are the greatest things since peanut butter filled kongs. Can't really elliminate going up & down the stairs since my room and his crate are upstairs and the main level is where he goes out to go potty. The stairs are not carpeted, nor is either of the landings at the bottom of stairs. I don't put any bedding in his crate, since he will still chew on it while he is in there. I had asked on this board before if that was bad for his joints, but was told he'd be fine. I've bought 2 REALLY expensive, elevated dog beds for him in the past, but he has chewed those also. But I've always had rugs/blankets for places for him to lay down on the hardwood floors when he is chewing on a bone or kong. I hope he doesn't develop joint problems! Should I start giving him joint supplements now, given the circumstances of hardwood floors, stairs, and no bedding in his crate?


Don't overstress yourself. It's difficult to eliminate every possible avenue-you do the best you can. We have a two story stairway straight down to the back and Kayla takes those like she's running a sprint. For our new puppy I'm thinking of just putting a obstacle in front of the bottom of the stairs so they'll have to slow down and turn at the bottom. 

At 21 months, you're close (three months) from being able to have your hips xrayed and sent off to OFFA for certification. If you are not giving the supplements, it will not hurt to start.

Now quit stressing and enjoy your dog!


----------



## doggiedad

your dog seems normal. that's how they stretch. in Yoga there's an exercise called the downward dog. people mimic that action. it seems that your dog is just doing what dogs do.


> Originally Posted By: LauraCHi all,
> I know part of the history of my dog and his entire sire's side has good hips, but I do not know much about his mother's side. I give him joint supplements and he doesn't ever struggle when he moves or gets up, but he stretches a lot. He stretches out his whole back like a cat and then lengthens his back legs and flexes them. I catch him doing this several times a day and especially if he has been in his crate or on a hard floor. He does not do the "bunny hop" when he runs and seems completely fine after hard workouts. He is 12 months old. Do any of your puppies do this and you know they don't have HD? I just have never see this before. Thanks!
> 
> Laura


----------



## DSudd

We have carpet in most of the house. Rocky picks where he wants to lay (hardwood foyer), downstairs foyer (vinyl tile), kitchen (vinyl tile) or even outside he will plop down on the pavement. 

Not sure if it can affect the hips at all, but will be an interesting question for the vet.


----------



## doggiedad

my GSD doesn't lay gently. he plops alot. when he plops on the rugs you hear this thud. our Grey Hound lays down ever so gently.


> Originally Posted By: DSuddWe have carpet in most of the house. Rocky picks where he wants to lay (hardwood foyer), downstairs foyer (vinyl tile), kitchen (vinyl tile) or even outside he will plop down on the pavement.
> 
> Not sure if it can affect the hips at all, but will be an interesting question for the vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Stretching though can indicate a knee problem. They do it to pop the knee cap back into place. Not saying that is what is happening but it is a reason for a back leg stretch.


----------



## kelso

Allie and Kelso will stretch like the OP posted, often after laying down for just a little while..like 5 minutes..they are dramatic







we havent xrayed Allie yet, but Kelso's 1 yr xray of elbows and hips were good.

Meeka had pretty debilitating HD (she had an FHO at age 5, if I remember right) and I actually never saw her stretch like they do.









I also see my sister-in-laws mini schnauzer do the stretch as well.


----------

